# 📅 05.10.2022 | ⚽ Football predictions today | 👉 Champions League | Betting Tips |



## igobets.com (Oct 4, 2022)

KuPS – Haka
05.10.2022   17:00K11.65Vestmannaeyar – Hafnarfjordur
05.10.2022   17:30DX21.60Middlesbrough – Birmingham
05.10.2022   20:451+1+1.85Benfica – PSG
05.10.2022   21:00K21.75Juventus – M. Haifa
05.10.2022   21:001&2-51.70Sevilla – Dortmund
05.10.2022   21:001X&2+2.10
Total odds : 30.50


----------

